# Using Maracyn and Maracyn two together in a small bowl



## CrystalLace (Oct 13, 2010)

So after purchasing these two medications (Maracyn and Maracyn Two) and reading on the back to "Refer to package insert for proper combination use." I then got home to discover that the package insert says "Follow dosage directions as detailed on the product packaging"

So I was wondering if anyone had any advice/experience on using these two products together, and specifically should I use the full doses that are listed on the back for using the product individually.

And the other more important question is how do I go about treating my poor betta in his small bowl =/. I'm in a college dorm, and while I ordered him a 2gal fish bowl on-line several days ago, fedex says it still won't get here until next thursday. I'm reluctant to go out and get him a larger plastic container (like sterlite or whatnot) because well, it's a college dorm room, it's tiny, and I'm relatively certain my clumsy roommate would end up knocking the thing over, or knocking things into it, etc etc.

Basically, from what I understand of the medicine, you administer it over five days using the proper dosage, and it seems to imply that during this time you do not do any water changes at all. However all I have is a half-gallon fish bowl and I would hazard a guess that not doing water changes is not really an option as the ammonia and other bad stuff would build up pretty fast =/.
So if anyone could offer an advice on this situation, I'd really appreciate it.
And how to administer the medicine together.


On a side note: I had him on another medicine (it says it's a non-antibiotic agent) which had similar instructions (Adding 1 tablet each day over five days) however I didn't realize until today that it would mean no water changes, thus I think I've rendered the medication somewhat useless. He was doing better yesterday, but seems back to worse today =/.
I had changed his water today (100% change, since it was suggested I do that for several days, in case he was sick due to the water quality) so my plan was to change it tomorrow again, and use un-medicated water, and leave him in that for about 12 hours before adding medication. (I was thinking at that time of maybe doing a 50% water change with the water medicated enough for the full bowl, so he gets a full dose, but I'm not doing another 100% change).
But I'm not really sure what to do. I don't think it's wise to go straight from one medicine to another but I also don't want to wait too long so that's he gets really sick >.<.

Anyways any/all advice/help is more than greatly appreciated!
Thanks in advance for responding~


----------

